

Ask HN: Geo-balancing DNS providers? - evertonfuller

Does anyone geo-balance their DNS? Looking for recommended providers, thanks!<p>Our server has been able to handle tons of hits (like 6 requests per second at peak) but the DNS acts flimsy under pressure. We just have the server handling it at the moment.
======
RyanGWU82
It's cheap and easy to use a distributed network of DNS servers with locations
around the world. There's much less network latency when the edge locations
are closer to the end user. There are dozens of good DNS providers out there.
We currently use DNS Made Easy, and we're thinking about using Amazon Route 53
as well.

If you have multiple web servers servers in different locations, you might be
thinking of "Geo-DNS" -- this actually directs the end user to the nearest web
server. There are pros and cons to this approach, namely that the end user may
be using an intermediary DNS server that's not actually very close to the
user. For example, you might end up sending all Comcast users to your east
coast USA server, no matter where in the USA they actually are. I'm not
familiar with providers who offer this service, but here's a Server Fault
thread on the matter: <http://serverfault.com/questions/30567/geo-dns-
providers>

~~~
evertonfuller
Thanks Ryan, DNS Made Easy looks like exactly what we need.

